

Internet Outage in North Korea, Network Researcher Says - nanl2053
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-22/north-korea-undergoing-internet-outage-network-researcher-says.html

======
tokenadult
Rather than spawn a whole bunch of different submissions on this same story, I
am replying to this submission, the first I have seen on this breaking news
story, with some links to other reporting. The _Washington Post_ blog report
is titled "North Korea’s Internet is going suspiciously haywire" and links to
some other online sources. _Verge_ reports "North Korea's internet is having
serious problems"[2] linking to one of the same sources, a site called North
Korea Tech.[3] The _New York Times_ reports, "Attack Is Suspected as North
Korean Internet Collapses."[4] Most of the usual news outlets are confirming
this story now.

I suppose once the breaking news aspect of this story is followed up some
more, there will be the usual rounds of speculation and claims and
counterclaims about what is going on and who is causing the apparent country-
wide Internet outage. I'll refrain from speculating here until I have gathered
more news.

[1] [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/12/22...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/12/22/north-koreas-internet-is-going-suspiciously-haywire/)

[2] [http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/22/7434201/north-korea-
inter...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/22/7434201/north-korea-internet-
problems-after-obama-response-sony-hack)

[3] "North Korea's Internet link is flaky today"

[http://www.northkoreatech.org/2014/12/22/north-koreas-
intern...](http://www.northkoreatech.org/2014/12/22/north-koreas-internet-
link-is-flaky-today/)

[4] [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/23/world/asia/attack-is-
suspe...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/23/world/asia/attack-is-suspected-as-
north-korean-internet-collapses.html)

------
ck2
All this solves nothing.

The 20+ million in North Korea who never even heard of the internet still are
starving while this petty "war" goes on.

~~~
spacefight
Indeed. I really wonder how long their junta can hold it...

